# Schoolyard site updates



## RelicRaker (Jan 12, 2018)

Weather conditions have been horrible for digging lately, with temps well below freezing since Christmas, but the last 2 days have delivered a quick thaw and the chance to locate some finds. Nothing spectacular, but a start for 2018. I hope to post more images from the site's finds on this thread.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jan 23, 2018)

Returned to the site and the hole has been back-filled. On to the next.


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 25, 2018)

Well they moved some more dirt around to instal a drainage system, so I went back in the hole. Pulled an 8-sided blob and a strap-side small. 

The blob is embossed: "Moroney & Connor Weissbeer, 819 Carpenter St., Philada"


----------



## junkmansitch (Mar 25, 2018)

Nice find! I love it when construction workers do all the digging and expose stuff.


----------



## Tombstone Brick (Mar 25, 2018)

Nice finds!


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 26, 2018)

junkmansitch said:


> Nice find! I love it when construction workers do all the digging and expose stuff.


Yeah, and there's a lot of fill from the 1870s and 80s in my area, so there are usually some good finds. This same site produced a real nice large olive oil with applied seal, a mucilage, and a clay beer.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 26, 2018)

Nice bottle.  LEON.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Mar 26, 2018)

Wow. I like the faceted blob. Not a whole lot like that by me. Sweet.


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 29, 2018)

hemihampton said:


> Nice bottle.  LEON.



Thanks!


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 29, 2018)

blobbottlebob said:


> Wow. I like the faceted blob. Not a whole lot like that by me. Sweet.



They pop up here occasionally, tho I only have 2 complete.


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 29, 2018)

Revisited the schoolyard today and found a ring-necked pepper sauce bottle. Sadly no embossing, but still a fancy bottle.


----------



## RelicRaker (Mar 30, 2018)

The schoolyard pays off again...
[FONT=&amp]L: Moroney & Connor blob top
[/FONT][FONT=&amp]C: small slick
[/FONT][FONT=&amp]R: Wawa Dairy pint
[/FONT]


----------



## RelicRaker (Apr 19, 2018)

There's been a lot of earth moved at the schoolyard site. Turned up a few slicks, along with this odd little 10-sided vial, embossed "Bullock & Crenshaw / Phila"— a medical supply house. Did not locate the cap. 


and this English perfume... "Mona Bouquet"


----------



## RelicRaker (May 6, 2018)

[FONT=&amp]Left: Misch & Schuster 402 North 4th Street, Philadelphia, PA. [/FONT]
[FONT=&amp]Right: Stoneware mug (age unknown)

[/FONT]


----------



## RelicRaker (May 12, 2018)

The schoolyard site delivers again...




8-sided ink...



Trask's Magnetic ointment...



Pond's Extract...


----------



## RelicRaker (May 18, 2018)

Revisited the site today but only pulled one complete bottle.
M. Ruoff,  1230-32 Frankford Road, Philada, flat base. 1870s?


----------



## RelicRaker (May 20, 2018)

AA Smyth Champion Table Sauce



Whiskey, Dyottville Glass


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 20, 2018)

That's a really nice ink!  And I like that Dyottville as well, shame about the chip.  Is the Trask's pontilled?


----------



## RelicRaker (May 20, 2018)

CanadianBottles said:


> That's a really nice ink!  And I like that Dyottville as well, shame about the chip.  Is the Trask's pontilled?



Sadly the Trask does not have a pontil scar. Most of the stuff I find is just past the pontil era.


----------



## RelicRaker (May 22, 2018)

Another Moroney & Connor turned up today...


----------



## RelicRaker (Jun 2, 2018)

One more from the schoolyard... 
"F. Brown's Ess. of Jamaican Ginger"
BIM, no pontil scar.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jun 16, 2018)

Found a far better example of the F. Brown's Essence of Jamaica Ginger at the schoolyard today. Bolder embossing. circular pontil scar (?) on base.


----------



## junkmansitch (Jun 16, 2018)

Nope, no pontil on that one, but a nice example just the same.


----------



## RelicRaker (Jun 17, 2018)

junkmansitch said:


> Nope, no pontil on that one, but a nice example just the same.


Oh well. Not surprised. The stuff coming outta that site is mostly c. 1880s. 
Thx.


----------



## mikeodigs (Jul 8, 2018)

is the School yard finished /?? wow some awesome bottles, love the Ink, and the colors. . Dig on


----------



## RelicRaker (Jul 9, 2018)

Hey Mike, yeah the crews hauled all the old dirt out of the schoolyard in late June. The weather's been really hot, even up north here, so I haven't been out digging much. I've scoped out a couple of spots but so far none has produced anything.


----------

